# dynamische Variablennamen



## rodion311 (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo, 

hab schon länger kein java mehr programmiert und frage mich gerade ob und wie ich eine Variable erzeugen kann, die als Namen den Inhalt einer String Variablen hat. 

also etwa so:


```
String bla= "name";
int $bla= 5;
System.out.println(name);
```

und als ergebnis kommt 5 raus.

Eigentlich will ich so unsauber auch nicht programmieren, aber interessieren tut es mich doch.
vielen dank schon mal für die Hilfe 

vg rod


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jul 2006)

Die Frage hatten wir ja noch gar nicht.... :roll:

Bitte die Forumsuche benutzen, ehe ihr fragt. Danke.


----------



## rodion311 (11. Jul 2006)

sorry, hatte wirklich vorher gekuckt, aber irgendwie falsche Bezeichner genommen!
Anscheinend ist es ja sowieso nicht vorgesehen und nur mit Workarounds realisierbar!
naja für alle anderen, die es auch interessiert und die wie ich zu blöd zum suchen sind:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5059&highlight=variablennamen+aus+variable

vg rod


----------



## Beni (11. Jul 2006)

```
Map<String, Integer> map = new HashMap<String, Integer>();

map.put( "bla", Integer.valueOf( 123 ));

System.out.println( map.get( "bla" ));
```


----------

